# Any Recommendations for FREE Kindle Books?



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 19, 2012)

I just got a Kindle and would like to load it with good reading material, starting with the FREE books.

Do you have any recommendations or good places to find limited time free Kindle books?


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Jul 19, 2012)

Bring the Books


----------



## Curt (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you. Thank you, Josh.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jul 19, 2012)

You acquaint yourself with these: Home, PURITANLIBRARY.COM, Welcome to the CCEL - Christian Classics Ethereal Library, Early Christian Writings: New Testament, Apocrypha, Gnostics, Church Fathers, Free Downloads - Reformed Online Library, and Monergism.com :: Classic Articles and Resources of the Historic Christian Faith.

Also, if you would like to convert any document into a suitable ebook format, check out this free software: calibre - E-book management


----------



## FenderPriest (Jul 19, 2012)

I've made a collection of e-books at my blog here. Hope it's helpful!


----------



## sevenzedek (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Josh and Jacob. One could spend many years just exploring the resources already provided.


----------



## Francisco Luna (Jul 19, 2012)

Providence Baptist Ministries
Project Gutenberg - free ebooks
Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine

My two cents


----------



## Francisco Luna (Jul 19, 2012)

Providence Baptist Ministries
Project Gutenberg - free ebooks
Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine

My two cents


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 19, 2012)

FenderPriest said:


> I've made a collection of e-books at my blog here. Hope it's helpful!



This is wonderful! Thanks for sharing.

How would I load one of the PDF files you have on your blog onto my Kindle?


----------



## FenderPriest (Jul 19, 2012)

CuriousNdenver said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> > I've made a collection of e-books at my blog here. Hope it's helpful!
> ...


Depending on the size, you can just e-mail it to your kindle (there are instructions in the user manual for that, and online - it's just your kindle e-mail address). Or, if it's too big for your e-mail server (i.e. Google maxes out at 25 megb), then just connect your kindle to your computer and copy it over to it when it appears as an external drive.

btw - if you find the page helpful, click a few book links. It gives me some love from the WTS bookstore. And, of course, consider buying books from them!


----------



## Parker234 (Jul 19, 2012)

I would just follow up the Bring the Books reference with something even more specific. I (I run Bring the Books) have listed every single book we've ever made for Kindle and given away. You can find the complete list here.


----------

